# Help! Names for the babies.



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*Help! Name the babies, pls*

Dear members, you've all been a great help to me and my pigeons. The entire story from the eggs to the hatchings is posted (We're gonna have triplets) at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/were-gonna-have-triplets-42708.html

Naming birds could be tricky. The babies, they all look the same. As well the fact that, a bird can take various types of names, unlike animals, who look good in small names, usually 4-5 letters long and a 'y' at the end. But the bird nomenclature is varied and vast. I've seen ppl call their birds Humphrey and Engelbert, Grenville and Hogmanay, spotty and dotty... the list goes on endlessly. I've even known a family who named their pigeons Cadence and Aiden, while their own children's names were Chuck & Spot. 
So members could you please help me with some apt names? I'll follow this post with some ID photos of both of them. The 3rd one is still in the egg, so no need of his photo, I guess.

Thank you, in advance.

P C

(P.S.: Since their gender is not clear till it's clear, I'd prefer unisex names.)


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*#1*

Born : 14th feb 2010
Colour : yellow
Eyes : closed
Picture taken : 16th feb 2010 (today)
Height : He's gonna be huge when he grows up.
Remarks : He is like his father. Fearless. Headstrong. Aggressive. Dislikes me. Constantly pecked at my hand when picked up, even while eyes closed. But he is very quite and calm. Eats a lot.


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

*#2*

Born : 15th Feb 2010
Colour : Yellow
Eyes : Closed
Picture taken : 16th feb 2010 (today)
Remarks : Easily gets toppled over by her parents. Has an uncanny knack for lying on her back like human babies do. Often gets stuck in one of her parents' feet and then is dragged all over the nest, like a cleaning mop. Shakes a lot. I had to try 3 times to get a clearer picture even from a 4 inch distance. Her head never stays steady. Gives an impression of doing the 60s Twist (literally, trust me). Check the pictures. Very small and delicate. And I think this one's a girl.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would prefer waiting till their old enough for you to see their personality. For example, if the chick was hyper, brave, or curious, I would name him Scout and it would perfectly match him if he was dark. You can guess his color by his parents.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm....that second baby doesn't sound quite right. Constantly shaking and moving head around, and lying on her back a lot?


----------



## prakashpc (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it any serious? What could it mean? She doesn't lie for a long time actually. But just sort of falls down quite easily while feeding etc. How could it be helped? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that's good news  The reason I brought it up was because a couple weeks ago, I had a baby about that age in the nest act like that. I suspected it had paratyphoid (although PMV is also likely). It's nest mate was a tiny runt and passed a couple days after hatching. This one I thought was nice and healthy, growing great. But then I found it one day a bit cold, crop empty (guessing parents decided to abandon him, since he probably couldn't eat by then), and constantly rotating his head, sometimes rolling over. It wasn't the quick little movements and wriggles that young closed-eyed squabs sometimes do when they feel someone cover/touch them and want food. It was more like a slow, flowing, but continuous movement, sometimes stretching out his legs and neck. It was such a sad sight  At that point, I knew there wasn't much I could do. Try as I might to help him, he was gone in a few hours. The rapid death is what makes me think paratyphoid. Both parents were/are now fine.

I don't want to scare you, it's just maybe with my recent experience (which I hadn't seen in my flock in a longggg time), just made me a bit more paranoid of these things. There's a good chance I just took the description too seriously and all is normal with your little guy/girl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why in the world are you handling wild pigeon babies? really your asking for trouble there. best to leave them alone, as they are wild birds and the parents could be put off by the intrusion. as far as names, thats great. how bout' "Pete "and "repeat"


----------

